# **PICS ADDED**Unbelievable Greene County Opportunity!



## gawhitetail (Jun 2, 2010)

Dare yourself to come look.  It's free and you will not be disappointed.

A few memberships available in a club like no other. 13 members maximum.

We have just over 1,500 acres of some of the most diverse whitetail habitat in the state.  Situated within a 6,000 acre block of trophy managed property, there are approximately 4 miles of mature creek bottom winding through planted pines of various ages with some having been thinned last year.  There are also about 300 acres of 4 year old cutover that is a deer magnet!  There are plenty of oaks in the draws and along the creeks.  Persimmons and grapes are abundant.  In fact, last year there were so many persimmons that they did not all get eaten.

There are some food plots that will be replanted this year and new ones that will be developed.  As on most clubs, this is a work in process.  We also have several well established mineral licks.

We have a camp with power, water, and a walk in cooler, and a FULL BATH WITH HOT SHOWER.  This camp is shared with another club and is a family oriented group.  While we don't mind an adult beverage or two in the evening, there is ZERO tolerance for drinking during the day and hunting OR drugs.  We like to sit by the fire and chew the fat, but this is NOT a party club.  The best part about being a member of this club is the people and the fellowship that we share.  We are all like minded in character and morals.  Make no bones about it, if you don’t fit, you’re out.

The dues are $1,500 per year, due by July 15.  Each membership is allowed 2 bucks and 2 does.  Bucks are to be 3.5 years old or older.  Our standards will be discussed in further detail should you become a member.  We do keep harvest records of all animals taken.  This process will be thoroughly outlined should you become a member.

We use a modified pin in system.  Members are encouraged to scout and hang stands but we do not lay claim to "personal areas".  We respect each others' efforts and COMMUNICATE.  Pinning in and out for each hunt is MANDATORY!  Food plot stands are common property and first come first serve.

Members are allowed to bring 1 guest per hunt during archery season and after Thanksgiving.  A guest is defined as a non member hunter who is hunting from a stand independent of the member.  In other words, a member and his/her guest may only occupy 2 stands per hunt.

Gas powered vehicles are restricted on interior roads during the season.  They may be used for the retrieval of game and work related situations.  ABSOLUTELY NO “TRAIL RIDING” OR SCOUTING FROM A 4 WHEELER!  This is a hunting club, not a motocross track.

We will post photos of the bucks from this past year shortly.  Several other shooter bucks were seen, and many more young ones were passed up.

Please PM if you would like to make an appointment to visit the club or have any specific questions.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure people would like to know the member count on the place? Just tring to help!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 2, 2010)

These are some great folks and have some of the best situated land for good bucks that you will ever find in that area. Land has it all. Secure camp site. Plenty of deer and turkeys around. If you are looking for a long term place to call a second home, they are the folks to talk to. I don't think you will be disappointed with this club.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 2, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for pointing that out KMCkinnie.  Noted and edited.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 4, 2010)

*Greene co*

Hey  Adam , enjoyed the chat  yesterday 
  hope we can get together saturday. 
  w/t


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 6, 2010)

*bump*

TTT.  Come on boys.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 7, 2010)

*Skeered?*

Come look before it's full!


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 11, 2010)

*Ttt*

Bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 14, 2010)

*bump*

Ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ttt*

Bump


----------



## TDBone (Jun 18, 2010)

Some more pictures...


----------



## TDBone (Jun 18, 2010)

...


----------



## TDBone (Jun 18, 2010)

...


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 29, 2010)

*bump*

bump


----------



## PChunter (Jun 29, 2010)

i don't know that stash freaked me out in the first picture


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 30, 2010)

You're just jealous of Adam's 'stache'. He's cultivated that thing. Wait till he starts curling it on the ends.
If you folks are looking for a good trophy opportunity with some fine folks, this is right up there with the best. Fine folks and some prime land!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 30, 2010)

PChunter said:


> i don't know that stash freaked me out in the first picture



  I wasn't gonna say anything but that  was the first thing that jump out at me too!  

Seriously, sounds like ( and definately LOOKS like) ya'll have it going on.  Good luck.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 8, 2010)

*Ttt*

Bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 16, 2010)

*Ttt*

Bump


----------



## JamesG (Jul 19, 2010)

Year round lease? Any ponds on it?


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 22, 2010)

*bump*

Ttt


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 3, 2010)

Folks this is a great club with great people, diverse habitat and lots of deer. If you are looking for a place to hunt with these three attributes wrapped into a well managed club with little pressure then take a look as it doesn't get much better!


----------



## TDBone (Aug 7, 2010)

This truly is a great opportunity for those of you looking for a quality hunting club. 

If your looking for a club where members become friends for life, where all members are focused on QDM hunting, a place where you can bring your kids to camp and relax, etc., then look here. 

It is an amazing camp, an amazing group of people, an unreal piece of land with huge deer (As seen in pics) and located in a great central county. 

Come check it out...you won't be disappointed.


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump for a great club!


----------



## TDBone (Aug 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## huntindad (Aug 20, 2010)

awesome pics man!


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 4, 2010)

Bump


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mike7474 (Sep 30, 2010)

Is the spot still available? PM if so. Thanks


----------



## LeGrand (Oct 3, 2010)

PM Sent!


----------



## hijack (Oct 6, 2010)

*Lease Question*

Are memberships still available?

Thanks,

Hijack


----------



## gawhitetail (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes there are.  PM Sent


----------



## killa86 (Oct 9, 2010)

i just read a thread in deer hunting that you and your members may be interested in its called age this deer by (across the river) it gives you photos of 4 deer without going through everyones posts age the 4 in order then go to this http://noble.org/Ag/Wildlife/AgingDeeronHoof/index.html or read down in later posts and to click on the link when your finished compare notes to see how well you did


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Jan 22, 2011)

GAWHITETAIL, please call me. I am very interested and would like to discuss details. Would like to get involved and scout before Turkey season 2011. 770-891--1360. Jim


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Jan 27, 2011)

How many openings, I may be able to get down next week. Please call me 1-828-421-1616 Thanks Dan


----------



## DAVID HINSON (Jan 27, 2011)

I am interested in your club, I have a few questions. Would you please give me a call, David @ 770-318-0740, Thanks


----------



## ufgf0000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Can you give apprx. location in Geene Cty., as well as contact number.


----------



## Mideighties (Feb 8, 2011)

PM sent. Please respond asap if possible. Interested in your club.


----------

